# If you like restorations, check this one out.



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Not bad but have you ever seen American Restoration. Rick Dale would have taken every single piece out of that register and clean and polish it and put it back together. I wonder what kind of red paint he used not to prime the metal first.


----------

